# New E Perm



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2009)

I put this in the Algorithm Sticky, but I wanted to make sure a lot of people saw it. I like it a lot, and hopefully you might too. 

U' R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R


----------



## holypasta (Apr 7, 2009)

meh. it's not as good for memorization as the original E-perm, and it's much longer. however, it does eliminate the cube rotation....
i use x' [(R U' R') D (R U R')] u2 [(R' U R) D (R' U' R)]


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2009)

that is really nice


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 7, 2009)

holypasta said:


> meh. it's not as good for memorization as the original E-perm, and it's much longer. however, it does eliminate the cube rotation....
> i use x' [(R U' R') D (R U R')] u2 [(R' U R) D (R' U' R)]



I like the cube rotation. I don't know why, it just doesn't seem complete without the rotation there and memorization was very easy because of that. Very strange reasoning I know, but it's true.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, that was my alg, too. I just always hated the rotations. My alg is a bit lengthy, but I like that it's 3-gen.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Almost 2gen! I'm going to try this for a few days. Very long alg, but if it's fast, I'll like it. 

I really like it. This might end up being the reason for me to not learn to recognize all my COLLs.

I think this alg has potential.
Using the standard RUDu alg, I got 1.89 single, 2.16 average of 12, and	2.6 usual average.
If people can sub-1 the J perm and sub-1.4 the RU Z perm and sub-1.8 the RUF N perms, there's no reason why they can't sub-1.8 this alg.






So far, even turning at very high speed, I could barely sub-3 this alg, but I'm optimistic. I'm determined to at least get a sub-2 single tomorrow.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a long algorithm. At 20 moves, it could easily be 1/3 of the total solution!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2009)

watermelon said:


> Wow, that's quite a long algorithm. At 20 moves, it could easily be 1/3 of the total solution!



Yes, I know, but it's a lot nice RU finger tricks. I found by playing around with the J Perm, and you can kind of see that in the alg.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw it in the other thread, and I'm probably switching. It's probably slower, but soooo much more comfortable.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't like either of the algorithms posted in this thread. EWW


----------



## Odin (Apr 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> I don't like either of the algorithms posted in this thread. EWW



Can you share with us the E-perm you use?


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe later when I feel like picking up my cube.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 7, 2009)

I think I'm sticking with x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'. This algorithm seems much smoother and like it can be performed faster, but it's just too long. I don't really like the E Perm with the u2 in it either because it feels kind of clumsy.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great for OH. Thanks for posting!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been going back and fourth between these algs and as I time my old alg alone it is faster than the new one. However, in full solves, I always screwed up my old E Perms. I think, like Lucas said, I like this one because it feels so much better. I think it's a lot harder to mess up the new alg in a solve because of the fact that it's 3-gen and no rotations.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 7, 2009)

I use this alg: x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U. This new E-perm feels great compared to my current E-perm (which feels slow and choppy), so I'll give it a try for a few days. It may be a little to long, though.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooh, just found something new. 

This alg works on the Megaminx as well, for the corresponding E Perm case on the minx. Keep the 2x2x1 block in the front left spot, and do the alg without the AUF.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 7, 2009)

x' z' U L' U' R U L U' Lw2 U' L U R U' L' U


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice alg! It feels like it really has potential..i'm gonna start practising this


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2009)

hmm... I just found this one: z U2 (R2' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (R2 U2)

for lefties: z' U2 (L2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F) (L2 U2)

There are a few ways to execute the beginning and ending. For the ending, I think some people might prefer to use the same ending in Yu Jeong Min's A perm (for those who know what I'm talking about, sorry to those who don't).


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 7, 2009)

woah, that's really nice


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok here's mine (you may notice a combination of 2 OLLs):

x U R' U' L U R U' L' U R U' L U R' U' L'

It's not great, but I can sub2 it on a good go which is better than at least one third of my perms.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 7, 2009)

I've really been meaning to get a new E-perm, it's by far my least favorite PLL. Right now I'm kind of leaning towards Robert's even though I don't like the z rotation so much. Gah, can we just get rid of the E-perm somehow.

Edit - Okay yea, I'm liking this alg, thanks robert. The original one in the thread is nice too, but I dunno, I think I'm sticking with this one. It's about .21 seconds faster on average for me right now, but thats only after 2 minutes of practicing it, and it definitely feels a lot nicer.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 7, 2009)

I use a different alg than any posted here. It is: Gah, messed up twice. Can't do it slowly. r' R' U' L D' L' U L R U' R' D R U
Took me like 5 tries to get that down, It better be right.
One of my slowest PLLs. I think I will switch to one of the others.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> hmm... I just found this one: z U2 (R2' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (R2 U2)
> 
> for lefties: z' U2 (L2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F) (L2 U2)
> 
> There are a few ways to execute the beginning and ending. For the ending, I think some people might prefer to use the same ending in Yu Jeong Min's A perm (for those who know what I'm talking about, sorry to those who don't).



WOW! I use the two OLL E-Perm, but this is just amazing! I like it more than the alg that started this thread and it's shorter too!

Thank you Mr. Yau!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like Robert's alg and isaac's but I can't seem to be faster at it than my previous alg..oh well I should try practising them first


----------



## gasmus (Apr 7, 2009)

I can get 1.25 with this alg:

x' U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' r' F R F'

But im pretty sure most algs can be fast with enough practice


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah... I don't like the one I discovered, I'm sticking to Macky's one


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2009)

L U' R u2 L' U R' L U' R u2 L' U R' and

R' U L' u2 R U' L R' U L' u2 R U' L

These variants have been discovered before I think.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

Meh, I don't E perm much for both execution and recognition. Occasionally, I do it so I end up with a H perm 

But yeah, Rob's is nice. Super fast TPS.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> hmm... I just found this one: z U2 (R2' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (R2 U2)
> 
> for lefties: z' U2 (L2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F) (L2 U2)
> 
> There are a few ways to execute the beginning and ending. For the ending, I think some people might prefer to use the same ending in Yu Jeong Min's A perm (for those who know what I'm talking about, sorry to those who don't).



I've thought of that before; it's just the conjugated H case diag swap COLL. It's really good in the middle, but beginning and end sucks. How does Yu Jeong Min do the A perm? My A perm is slow. 

How about Accw z' Accw?

edit:
Got 2.27 single and around 2.6 average with first alg on this thread. I think I like that better just because there's no rotation. It's slower than my original alg by about 0.3 seconds, but I think in a real solve, without the rotation, it's worth it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYJOnyiat4Q

Skip to 3:42. Sorry if this isn't good enough but it's the only example I know of him executing his A perm.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYJOnyiat4Q
> 
> Skip to 3:42. Sorry if this isn't good enough but it's the only example I know of him executing his A perm.



I can't see what's going on. 
Dakota Harris had some sort of A perm video a while ago that looked similar, but I can't really see what's going on there either. I need a slow motion video...


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYJOnyiat4Q
> 
> Skip to 3:42. Sorry if this isn't good enough but it's the only example I know of him executing his A perm.



ooooooooh, i execute it the same way! yay!


----------



## brunson (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> for lefties: z' U2 (L2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F) (L2 U2)


Nice, Robert. I think this is my new OH E-Perm, thanks. All those OH (L' U' L U)'s I do in the while I'm driving are finally going to pay off.


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 7, 2009)

I use l' U' r' F R F' R U R' U' L U R U' R' F. I think Stefan discovered this one.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice one Andy! Might be better than Macky's...

EDIT: Actually it was Lars Vandenbergh who discovered the one on Macky's site. Sorry


----------



## Piotr (Apr 7, 2009)

z(UR'DRw2U')(RUD'R'D)(Rw'2U'RD')z'


----------



## dChan (Apr 7, 2009)

Kind of glanced over and saw that some people like Macky's which I do, as well.

x U R' U' L U R U' R2w' U' R U L U' R' U

I'll try this one out though, but I don't know if I am going to switch simply because I'm already comfortable with my current E-perm and also because this one is a bit longer. But, I guess, if it executes faster it might be good to switch.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't see what there is to complain about with the x' cube rotation in...

x' [(R U' R') D (R U R')] u2 [(R' U R) D (R' U' R)]

It seems logical to me to combine the x' with the R and just perform l'


----------



## teller (Apr 7, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I don't see what there is to complain about with the x' cube rotation in...
> 
> x' [(R U' R') D (R U R')] u2 [(R' U R) D (R' U' R)]
> 
> It seems logical to me to combine the x' with the R and just perform l'



I think you mean l, not l' 

Yeah, that x' is totally harmless.

I'm sticking with Erik Akkersdijk's: (x') *(R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') *

For me, it's just 4 F2L corner-edge-pair insertions, which are very fast and comfortable for me, and there's no u2.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2009)

I LOVE Robert's first alg. 

I'm switching. 

My alg had some nice RU finger tricks, but I feel like I was performing them in a choppy, quick motion, and it felt separated. I like this a lot better.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> I LOVE Robert's first alg.
> 
> I'm switching.
> 
> My alg had some nice RU finger tricks, but I feel like I was performing them in a choppy, quick motion, and it felt separated. I like this a lot better.



Could you make a fast and slow video of both algs?

I still like your alg a bit more, mainly because I don't the U2 R2 doesn't really connect well for me.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 7, 2009)

teller said:


> I'm sticking with Erik Akkersdijk's: (x') *(R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') *




Me too.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 7, 2009)

tsaoenator said:


> I use l' U' r' F R F' R U R' U' L U R U' R' F. I think Stefan discovered this one.


Out of all algs in this thread, I think I like this one the best. Well, essentially most of these algs are the same, just from different angles/mirrored/inverted. So I'll say I like this execution of this alg the best...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 7, 2009)

wow, from the way im performing it right now, there is now regrip.
I would post a video, but my camera is dead.
I'll try to explain it as best as I can in words:
T=Thumb
I=Index
M=Middle
R=Ring
P=Pinky

U' R U R' 
this is straight forward.

U 
with M and R still on UR and UBR, put I on URF and push to do U.

R' U'
With R and T on URF and DRF, do R'. with your left hand do U'.

R F' 
with R and T on FDR and BDR, do R. Put P on UR and push to do F'.

R U R' U' 
With T on DFR and I on UFR, perform R U R' U'

R' F R2 U'
With T on FR and your other 3 signifigant fingers of the back right collumn, Perform R' F R2 U'. 

R2' U R
Now finish it off with these last moves, note the ' symbol on R2.
The U is performed by RUF with I.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

Found with ACube:
depth 18...
F2 U F' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' . F2 (20q, 18f, 18s)
F2 U F' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U F U' . F2 (20q, 18f, 18s)
F2 U' R U' F U F' U' F U F' U' F U F' R' U . F2 (20q, 18f, 18s)
F2 U' R F U' F' U F U' F' U F U' F' U R' U . F2 (20q, 18f, 18s)
F' U' R F U F' R' U F2 R U R' F' U' R' F' R . (18q, 17f, 17s)
R' U F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F U F' U2 F R . (18q, 16f, 16s)
R' F R U F R U' R' F2 U' R F U' F' R' U F . (18q, 17f, 17s)
R' F' U2 F U' F' R' U2 R U R' U R F U' R . (18q, 16f, 16s)

First one is the same as Robert's with shorter set-up. The 6th one is looking pretty good.
Try
R' U F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R y' R U R' U2 R B
or
x' U' Lw' U2 R U' R' y R' U2 R U R' U R F U' R

Has no one ever searched RUF E-perm by QTM on ACube before? I can't believe it. They should of done that a long time ago.

Edit:
By the way, does anyone use Nakajima's "bad" R perm?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XZPjdi6M_c&feature=channel_page

Edit 2:
R' U F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R y' R U R' U2 R B
Got 2.45 with this. It's about as fast as first alg in this thread, but my cube is getting really bad. the x'RUDu2 alg is still faster for me, but this one might get faster.

Edit 3:


Robert-Y said:


> F2 U F' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2. Thanks Fanwuq! This one is rather nice
> 
> You could execute it like this:
> 
> (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)


That is much better.

Great. Now I know 7 E perms.
Edit4:
2.83 4th try. I'm definitely switching. The other algs were all at around 5 seconds on the 4th try.
2.20 24th try. Better than any alg except for the one that I've used for almost a year. And I can feel it get even better.
2.11


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2009)

F2 U F' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2. Thanks Fanwuq! This one is rather nice 

You could execute it like this:

(R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> F2 U F' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2. Thanks Fanwuq! This one is rather nice
> 
> You could execute it like this:
> 
> (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)



Man, that ones really nice. It keeps getting better. Thanks guys.

I'm glad this thread was made. I can't get over the awesomeness of this last algorithm.


----------



## teller (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> You could execute it like this:
> 
> (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)




Wow! That's turning out really nice!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2009)

So far... 2.13 with the R2 U... one

EDIT: 2.08


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2009)

Btw this is a great OH alg


----------



## Lofty (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Btw this is a great OH alg



Eh, I don't like it. I can sub-3 the standard one with the u2 turn it this one is about 3.5 for me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Btw this is a great OH alg
> ...



Lol, yeah, I was mistaken, I can't even seem to sub-6 with it with OH. Atm the ones I've found aren't as good as I thought they would be.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



It does feel really nice tho. 
When you are doing it it feels good, but then you look at the timer and see that it was slower then normal.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> So far... 2.13 with the R2 U... one
> 
> EDIT: 2.08



1.73 single, 1.90 average of 12, 2.06 session average of 50.

I don't like this for OH, it's too long. I prefer the LUR OLL combo alg.

I don't have CRC at my house (left it at school), so I just lubed with furniture polish. It's not bad.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done fanwuq . I also prefer the LUR OLL combo alg, mainly because it has less moves and I don't have to use my thumb as much as the other alg.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 10, 2009)

Love this one, hadn't learned E yet. So this is what i use!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmmm...Wuqiong brought CRC silicone to school...what could he have done with it? Let's see...it's highly flammable...Oh, I don't know 

@Robert: for one-handed try L U' R Uw2 L' U L R' U' R Uw2 L' U R' (of course you can perform the L's differently than in the notation like a quick "z U" or something). Unless you already use one you like


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

Meh, doesn't seem to make a difference to me. If I get better at OH and become more capable of doing U' and L more easily, then I might see a difference.


----------



## Scigatt (Apr 18, 2009)

I found this E-perm while fairly recently: (F (l' U' L U)(l F' L')) U2 ((l' U' L U)(l F' L' F)). Everyone on #rubik said it sucked, but I find it relatively(sup-1:30 PLL attack) fast and comfortable. What's wrong with it? Here's how I execute:

1.Start with left thumb on D, left fingers on U, right fingers on B, right thumb on F.
2.Use left thumb for F turn
3.Wrist l' turn, then use left index for U', then wrist for L, all while keeping grip with left hand(sliding thumb out to change to L turns).
4.Use right index for U turn, while regripping on left(fingers on B, thumb on F)
5.Wrist for l, left index for F', wrist for L', left index and middle for U2, again maintaining grip.
6.Regrip on left again(fingers on U, thumb on D)
7.Repeat steps 3 and 4
8.Wrist for l, left index for F', wrist for L', and twist wrist forward slightly and use thumb for F, keeping a (loose for the last turn) grip throughout.
9.Untwist wrist and use left index and middle for U2.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you get sub-2s on this regularly?


----------



## Scigatt (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think I can get sub-2 on any PLLs consistently, so no.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

:s well it might be a good beginner's alg


----------



## holypasta (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> hmm... I just found this one: z U2 (R2' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (R2 U2)
> 
> for lefties: z' U2 (L2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F) (L2 U2)
> 
> There are a few ways to execute the beginning and ending. For the ending, I think some people might prefer to use the same ending in Yu Jeong Min's A perm (for those who know what I'm talking about, sorry to those who don't).



i'm using this from now on.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 22, 2009)

I have another-
L R B R' F R B' L' R' B L F' L' B'


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 22, 2009)

@Holypasta: Hmm, do you not prefer the other one I/fanwuq found?

(R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2) I think it's better the first one I found, although I use either.

@Sg. Speedcuber: Haha, that alg is rather old and unpopular but I'm sure it could be turned into a nice alg.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm... i didn't see that one. i'll give it a try.


----------

